

Ask HN: What podcasts do you subscribe to? - dawie

I used to follow quite a few podcasts, but I haven't in a year or two. I want to load some up again, but would like some recommendations.
======
nir
Most of the Long New Foundation's seminars are excellent:
<http://longnow.org/projects/seminars/>

The New Yorker Out Loud has its moments:
<http://www.newyorker.com/online/podcasts/outloud>

The Moth' stories are great for passing that subway ride home:
<http://www.themoth.org/podcast>

BBC's From Our Own Correspondent is pretty good too:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/podcasts/fooc/>

"Open Source Radio" (nothing to do with open source, except hijacking the term
to sound "hip") used to be pretty good, but lately it's been like listening to
a podcast by Reddit. Still, they might get some sense back (or you might like
Reddit): <http://www.radioopensource.org/>

------
trevelyan
Our own! <http://popupchinese.com>

There are podcasts that teach other languages of differing quality. In any
case, the online+podcast approach is a much more effective way to learn than
using a traditional book & tape, or even going to a classroom once or twice a
week.

One point -- don't be shy about repeating words and phrases out loud while you
listen though. If you're just listening it takes much longer to internalize
the content, especially for adults.

------
drRoflol
Java Posse, Drunk and Retired, and StackOverflow for IT-stuff.

1-UP (games), Dan Carlin's hardcore history (history podcast) and Common sense
with Dan Carlin (politics) for fun;)

------
ThomPete
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/>

And spokenword.org (more than 80K podcasts)

------
Sephr
The 404 and the Onion.

